# Super Breaker "Morning Glory and Supervolt"



## chongmagic (Jan 27, 2020)

Made this for a guy who messaged me on Reverb. Lots of gain in this box for sure with an order switcher. 









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Robert (Jan 27, 2020)

That looks awesome, I think the 1590XX was definitely the way to go.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 27, 2020)

Robert said:


> That looks awesome, I think the 1590XX was definitely the way to go.



Thank you!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 28, 2020)

Wow...  Couldn't get any cleaner than that!


----------



## mywmyw (Jan 28, 2020)

thats sick dude. how do they stack?


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 28, 2020)

Getting and looking better each and every build CM...!

Mike


----------



## eaglehat (Jan 28, 2020)

So sleek and tidy! ?


----------



## tcpoint (Jan 28, 2020)

Super nice.  That guy has to be stoked.


----------



## Gordo (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm getting repetitive but damn you're killin it!!!


----------



## zgrav (Jan 28, 2020)

Great design and layout!


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 29, 2020)

Gordo said:


> I'm getting repetitive but damn you're killin it!!!



Thank you!


----------



## TheSin (Feb 9, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Made this for a guy who messaged me on Reverb. Lots of gain in this box for sure with an order switcher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, nice work on this one! How does it sound? 
I’m gonna do a double barrel clone soon. Do you have a diagram as to how you wired all 3 of those 3pdt switch pcbs you could share? I’m gonna try to stuff mine in a 1590BB to save real estate on my pedal board. Gonna be tight I’m sure. Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Feb 9, 2020)

TheSin said:


> Do you have a diagram as to how you wired all 3 of those 3pdt switch pcbs you could share?








						3PDT Order Switch Wiring - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------



## TheSin (Feb 9, 2020)

Robert said:


> 3PDT Order Switch Wiring - PedalPCB Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Barry (Feb 9, 2020)

Awesome


----------



## cooder (Feb 9, 2020)

Perfect indeed. What else to say... rock on!


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 9, 2020)

Morning Glory or PedalPCP? which gets you higher?


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 9, 2020)

Morning glory gets you high, PedalPCB gets you crazy addicted.


----------

